# Wow great deals on shrimps at CAOAC convention/auction



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I was just showing my Bettas at the IBC show and wasn't really looking for anything at the Auction...took my Blue Crays there and all sold.

However I noticed a few good looking Crystal Black shrimps, so decided to setup a new tank for blacks. I have my Ellen Wang reds in the other tank, so didn't want to cross them.

I bid on 3 bags, won them and a lone OEBT and a Panda King Kong all by its lonesome.

 Well turns out there were 4 berried SS+ CBS in the 3 bags, some SSS Mosuras and the Panda King Kong is also berried. To top it all out OEBT isn't an orange eyed blue tiger, but a Royal Blue Tiger....so I REALLY lucked out today!

I just put my Black Pinto headed boy in with the Panda girl and so when she drops and molts he will be in the right spot.

All round a very good day for shrimp buying.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I think I bought a lot of your crays. I was at the Shrimp Fever booth.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah you must be Frank? Yes I had the blue diminitus crayfish there. You will enjoy them, they are very easy going, can all live together in one tank and don't touch the shrimps or plants or fish.

I have mine living with blu rilis and they are side by side eating. 

The females will turn dark blue in high PH water (mine is 7.6) but in lower PH they will go a lighter blue. Males tend to have a striping on the back and are much smaller in size.

They are one of the prettiest dwarf crays out there and SOOO easy to breed
I have a tank full of them....over 50+


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

pics of some of my new arrivals from the auction.

panda and blue tiger








cool looking hino








big mamma panda








some of these are more blue than black...cool mamma in middle.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful shrimp you got at the auction! Lucky you
What do you feed your dwarf crays?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks, and thanks to whoever put them in the auction 

I feed the crays mostly veggie foods, algae wafers, a seafood mix that I got from Alberta, some Ocean nutrition pellets for crays/crabs, earthworm flakes.
they will eat anything, but for the babies I give them mostly powdery food so that everyone gets something.


----------

